# R.I.P.S R34 GTR Stealth bomber TV Trailer



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

This is a low resolution version of the trailer that will be on this weekends Performance car TV here in NZ. (all I could get at this stage) 

Next weekend they'll show the full TV feature story on the R.I.P.S Stealth bomber and I'll get a high res copy of that to link you all too.

YouTube - R.I.P.S Stealth bomber Promo Video

Sparks, thank you so much for trusting us to build you this car, I'm sure its turned out better than either of us could ever of imagined :thumbsup: 

Rob


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

that was frickin awsome.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Amazing


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds amazing !!!! ...


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Cool, nice one Rob


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Awsome....need more please asap...:clap:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

wow


----------



## malibusst (Dec 23, 2007)

WOW, i think im gonna have to fly my car down there for sure!!!


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Hmmm wonder how long until the whole feature appears on youtube!

Or will you be doing that yourself Rob?


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

What an amazing car! Good job. I'd like to know what sort of money goes into a build like that?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

dean j said:


> What an amazing car! Good job. I'd like to know what sort of money goes into a build like that?


As you can probably appreciate, there is a HUGE amount of time in planning, designing and making all the hand made items in a car like this.

If we did a normal RB30 conversion and kept things as tidy as we always do but didn't do anything particularly special or full custom its still a big job to do it to our standards, by the time you do fuel system, flywheel/clutch, wiring, ecu, then complete engine, turbo, exhaust system etc it soon adds up.

I think the best way to decribe it is like this:

No matter what you want done, we can supply better quality and value for money than you can get anywhere else in the world and we have proven that many times now.

A 1 of a kind car built to this standard in the UK (if you could find someone who could do a job like this to our standards) with the specification, performance and the 100's and 100's of hours of custom fabricating the Steath Bomber has would surely be in excess of 100k pounds.

I can tell you that the Stealth bomber cost ALOT less than that.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

looks & sounds fantastic Rob - real credit to you


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

very nice!! what's it pushing out?


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> No matter what you want done, we can supply better quality and value for money than you can get anywhere else in the world and we have proven that many times now.
> 
> A 1 of a kind car built to this standard in the UK (if you could find someone who could do a job like this to our standards) with the specification, performance and the 100's and 100's of hours of custom fabricating the Steath Bomber has would surely be in excess of 100k pounds.


That's a mighty bold claim !!!!!!!!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Very nice looking car.


Not sure about white wheels though ....


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

great video great car, just would have been better without the poo music over that lovely rb sound


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

chris singleton said:


> That's a mighty bold claim !!!!!!!!


Lol, fair play, OK let me refrase that slightly.

Better value for money, the quality to cost ratio is very high in the customers favor.

I agree, If someone had an unlimited budget and wanted to spend massive money with F1 fabricators or the like then yes 'better' quality would be possible, my point was, for the "amount of money spent" we believe we can supply the best value for money in the world and we have many happy customers who agree.:thumbsup: 

Out of interest, Whats the hourly charge out rate for a top class fabricator including machinery charges in the UK for doing work like ours? 200 pound+ / hour? 

Rob


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

well........... i think im qualified to add something here as rob built my car.
i can say 100% i would not have got anything near what rips built me for what i paid, over here in the UK. that was the main reason i had to go elsewhere for my car/engine work. i got an awesome built car in full road trim that run 10 sec 1st time out and cost peanuts. but more than that its the contact you get from rips thats the best thing. always informing you of whats happening when your car is 1000's of miles away is a big plus....

just think if he lived and worked over here.:smokin: 

lee


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

What I got built by RIPS was without doubt at least double what idve got for the money in the UK for that same spec and standards from a big name Skyline tuner, probably more like 3 times to be honest.

Was more like the money I expected to pay, going by prices I was used to before I got in to Jap cars!

Cant reccomend him enough, though the cars he produces do the talking for him, true monsters that you dont pay the "Skyline Tax" on.


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

a customer of mine owns a stainless steel fabrication workshop. does alot of big water features and so on for big name designers. slightly different work but still has to be exactly made to superb standard. they charge out at 55 per hour.


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Lol, fair play, OK let me refrase that slightly.
> 
> Better value for money, the quality to cost ratio is very high in the customers favor.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmm, £200 + per hour!!!! I'm clearly in the wrong game


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

chris singleton said:


> Hmmmmmmm, £200 + per hour!!!! I'm clearly in the wrong game


I wasn't making a statement, I was asking a question???? 

In the UK, whats the going hourly rate for top class stainless/alloy fab work on race cars including machine charges etc??
Compare apples with apples, full custom, design 1 off's and manufacture to a very high standard.


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I wasn't making a statement, I was asking a question????
> 
> In the UK, whats the going hourly rate for top class stainless/alloy fab work on race cars including machine charges etc??
> Compare apples with apples, full custom, design 1 off's and manufacture to a very high standard.



Rob,
It's not just the money, tbh you'd be lucky to get a quote here, and if you did it would probably be wrong and the customer would pay way more...not just double but 100% multiples of the quote.
And that is if someone here could be botherd.
And IF they could be botherd and gave a fair quote they'd probably just stopping doing the work for months for no good reason at all, if not go on holiday instead....
Your doing a great job and your fairness with cost and quality of work needs no explaining, it talks volumes on it's own.
Andy.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

What a car, that thing must be an absolute animal.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

"This is the best one in the world"

That's a big statement to live upto.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

andy42uk said:


> Rob,
> It's not just the money, tbh you'd be lucky to get a quote here, and if you did it would probably be wrong and the customer would pay way more...not just double but 100% multiples of the quote.
> And that is if someone here could be botherd.
> And IF they could be botherd and gave a fair quote they'd probably just stopping doing the work for months for no good reason at all, if not go on holiday instead....
> ...


you guys need to meet dannyB at adrenaline race

fair play to you rips, but you've made some pretty bold statements there

however i was charged £2100 including vat (tax) for design, manufacture and installation of a complete weld-in roll cage for my 32, fabricated from chro-moly steel and lightweight tig welded

the job was on time and on price- £2100 was what i was quoted, and £2100 was what i paid, and the workmanship was brilliant, so much so that i keep finding more jobs for them (fabricate custom strut braces, lightweight ally dash etc)

i don't want to take anything away from rips, i just think sometimes people are a bit too quick to jump on the brit bashing bandwagon


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Last thing I wanted to do was start something like this.

I was asked what sort of money it would cost to do a similar job to the Stealth Bomber and although I couldn't give an exact price I said, and I still maintain, that comparing apples with apples, results achieved, value for money, customer service, the whole customer/tuner relationship etc we'd be hard to beat and I'm pretty sure there wouldn't be 4 or 5 UK GTR's here at a time getting work done unless this was the case.

Lets leave it at that please.

Rob


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

your value for money is good, however everything else can be attained here from the right tuner- i went to RB motorsport who can compare results with anyone.
haven't met a nicer bunch of guys either

plus you then add the costs of shipping to NZ and back, losing your car for six months, so all in all a bit hard to compare 'apples with apples'.
plus what happens when they need a refresh or further mods done?

how much would you charge to do the same job as adrenaline?

it's just a bit erm....rich to say 'we're the best, uk's crap now leave it at that'

anyway i like torque from my RB30  

touche


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

gavman said:


> it's just a bit erm....rich to say 'we're the best, uk's crap now leave it at that'
> 
> touche


Gayman, 

Where did he suggest that? If you've drawn that conclusion from a comparative statement then thats pretty childish. Especially when your criticising him of the same!

We arent interested in your baligerant attitude.

Robs great work, always interested in your projects.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

gavman said:


> your value for money is good, however everything else can be attained here from the right tuner- i went to RB motorsport who can compare results with anyone.
> haven't met a nicer bunch of guys either
> 
> plus you then add the costs of shipping to NZ and back, losing your car for six months, so all in all a bit hard to compare 'apples with apples'.
> ...


Please be clear on one thing, I have never said we are the best and "UK's crap", not once, please read my posts carefully as i don't feel thats the case at all.

1st point, I agree with you in regards to engines and performance etc and I don't know if they do the type of custom fabrication we do. 

2nd point, I agree, but several people have their car off the road for 6 months or more getting work done in the UK, shipping included, we must be competitive price wise and a refresh or further mods could be done by a suitable person in the UK.

3rd point, I'm not familiar with his build.

4th point, I'm sure it is possible to get similar work to what we do, done in the UK, I think what some people (note: not me) have said is that its not easy to find someone interested or that is is very expensive to get that type of work done in the UK.

As always, it comes back to each individual, their personal preferences, requirements and budgets, I'm sure R.I.P.S customers weigh up their options very carefully and I'm the first to admit, I'd be VERY carefull about sending my car 1/2 way round the world but it works and the customer ends up with something a little different and a story to tell.
They make a decision from what they read on forums, hear and see through video or magazines and I do my absolute best to ensure they are 100% happy each step of the way.

I have not and do not/will not knock anyone in the UK, there's some fantastic tuners/results showing in alot of cars.

Rob


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Fair play Rob. You always go to great efforts to explain your thoughts.

The business deal of sending cars to RIPS obviously works for many people and it must work for RIPS also, to justify the efforts they go to to satisfy their clients. I don't believe Rob was knocking anyone and the value for money is pretty clear. 

People import and export goods all around the world because of the differences in the value of goods and indeed, money itself. If Rob can fulfill his promises and his customers are happy where's the harm? He certainly seems to go a lot further than some tuners when it comes to keeping his customers informed. Some guys don't do that when they are an hour down the road.

Another great car Rob. Well done with your continued success :thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

L14M0 said:


> "This is the best one in the world"
> 
> That's a big statement to live upto.


Hey L14MO that motoring correspondent clearly says that it is the beast one in the world!! LOL You must listen in future.


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

My word, thats a car


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

god talk about jumping down peoples throats! I agree with everything Rob has said and think he has chosen what he has said very carefully to save such arguments. Bottom line, what he has charged would be about double over here and like people have said sure he speaks to his customers more than most, if not all, UK tuners and he is thousands of miles away.

BTW I am not a RIPS customer!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Ludders said:


> Hey L14MO that motoring correspondent clearly says that it is the beast one in the world!! LOL You must listen in future.


Lmao o0o your treading a fine line there mate, don't wanna be startnig a arguement over accents, lol :thumbsup:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Please be clear on one thing, I have never said we are the best and "UK's crap", not once, please read my posts carefully as i don't feel thats the case at all.
> 
> 1st point, I agree with you in regards to engines and performance etc and I don't know if they do the type of custom fabrication we do.
> 
> ...


fair post, mate

not saying the brit bashing was your fault, but it was clearly getting started on your thread, hence my response

and it's clear that you do excellent work so there's no need to knock anyone else's, eh?


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

I'd like to stick my pennies worth in this.

We're selling our flat at the moment, so we did the normal thing and invited 4 agents round to value our place. Each and every one of them gave their predictable sales pitch to make us sign with them exclusively. The point of me saying this is, each and every one of them claimed to be the best in the area, and gave us verbal guarantees to sell our property in 8 weeks. Its totally normal to 'big' your company up to be competitive, and sell your company and its service to potential customers, especially when you have to persuade potential customers to ship their car half way round the world to have work done on it.

In my eyes, the car speaks absolute volumes for his business and the fabrication done on it is second to none. Theres a lot of engine bays in this country with mass produced parts on it, not the worse for it, but tuners over here would rather buy these anodised purple parts and stick them on. RIPS seems to take a different route on their projects and make each build different, which to me is the most important thing. One thing i hate is going to a bar or club and seeing someone wearing the same shirt as me. Its nice to point out 'one offs' on your car. 

I feel the UK has some of the best tuners for this particular marque, and i live a mile away from one, who go by the name of RK Tuning, and RIPS must have a hard time getting business from over here, but the fact is they do. We've read the build process thread on this particular car, and it makes me bloody jealous of the owner!

Bottom line is, if i had the money to spend on a build by RIPS, my car wouldn't be sitting outside right now!

Dean j

P.S,


----------



## prop135 (Jan 8, 2008)

gavman said:


> but it does show the value of dealing with a well regarded specialist, wherever they may be


I couldn't agree more gavman. I think the thing that works in RIPS favour (apart from the obvious quality of the workmanship and customer service) is the exchange rate £1 = 2.5NZD!

I think (awaiting correction from someone in NZ) that costs are about 1/2 as much again as in the UK but that still works out cheaper (i think, maths not being a strong point) so even if you factor in shipping It is a good way of getting the work done.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

gavman said:


> and feel no need to apologise for sticking up for the british tuners who have built me the best car in the world
> 
> or are only rips allowed to say that?



:bowdown1: ha ha, funny as ****, I didn't like it either mate, made me uncomfortable and I knew I was going to get wound up about it.

I can assure you I had nothing to do with that or any other comments they chose to put on that clip.

The trailer was a promotional clip for an upcomming TV show and I suppose they have to plug it as best they can, maybe in his opinion (after I'd taken him out for a drifting lesson and scared the shit out of him) he thought it was the best GTR in the world, at the end of the day "the best" is always an opinion anyway as are most things in life.

There's been a few good wind ups on here and I don't mind them at all, a few of my initial comments were possibly not worded as good as they could have been but I still 100% stand behind our uniqueness and value for money. 

I don't know if I want to add the next clip when I get it, god knows whats been said in it!!!    

I might get :flame: hah aha ah a

Rob


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Bitter, us Brits ?

While we're being blown out into the North Sea, and you're all on the beach having barbies ..... :chuckle: 

I for one am looking forward to the GTROC Paihia - Invercargill challenge :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I don't know if I want to add the next clip when I get it, god knows whats been said in it!!!


Rob please dont do the above ^^^ There's a lot of us on here that are really interested in this project and keen to see more :bowdown1: 

I personally think it's pretty fecking shocking how this thread has descended !!!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Snowfiend said:


> I personally think it's pretty fecking shocking how this thread has descended !!!


Agreed. Tidied it up a bit.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Is there a You Tube vid of the actual feature??

Rob, I saw first hand some of your handy work the other day at the South Island Champs. A black R33 4 door with the plate DRRIFT?? Now owned by Regan Lindsay??? Pretty impressive man. It was expected to run 10's but couldnt get enough traction on the launch so i think the best ET was 11 something


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Thanks, yeah I spoke to Regan after the weekend.

I did that car for him about 3 years ago and he's been track racing and drifting it since then, he hasn't even changed the plugs!!!   

I did an 11.4 just mucking round on drift suspension and shit tyres, still spinning in 4th sideways across the line. :chuckle: I'll chuck it on youtube.

On the weekend he didn't use Nos and was running 1.8 60fts so it was well of the pace.

I'm sure with the tune it had when it left here, a good launch and a good clean run its mid 10s which isn't bad for a totally stock internal drift motor.

Rob


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Yea even with some big Hoosier's on the back it was fighting for grip. Ruapuna isn't the greatest drag strip from what i hear though.

Regan's car was on the Dyno on Saturday but i didn't see it run. It was in competetion with Lee Bennet's tube chassis RB30 S15 i think.


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

Perhaps a bit of perspective....... in Canada where we have no real tuners, most GT-R fans know all the big Japanese shops and then RIPS, that's it. 

Most people here have no idea who ANY of the British tuners are, but know about RB30's and the beautiful pieces of underhood artwork RIPS makes.

And it's funny, because I don't recall ever seeing a magazine article on the shelf here about RIPS, but none of the Brit magazines are hard to get (nor the Aussie one).

Just something to think about.

And speaking from experience, labour costs in NZ are peanuts compared to what they are in the UK, that's why one of the worlds top vintage aircraft restoration companies is prospering in NZ too.

Oh, and I am a kiwi too, but that has nothing to do with it


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

YouTube - R.I.P.S R33 drift car 11.4 spinning all the way


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

YouTube - R.I.P.S R33 drift car 11.4 spinning all the way, run 2


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice man. Just a quick question regarding your UK business.... Because of the ever changing exchange rate, especially as the $/£ is right now, how do you charge for a long project without upsetting anyone as the conversion rate changes?

Do you set a fixed price in NZ$ or £ at the beginning? Not meaning to pry into your business methods, just curious thats all


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We usually do the deal in nzd and the customer takes the good with the bad with regard to exchange rates.

We can 'quote' on a reasonable % of the job as some things are repeatable items like the bare enignes etc and we can also usually get fixed prices on fuel systems, exhaust systems, plenims, turbo kits etc, the only non fixed prices which are done on an hourly rate is unknown/extra work, electrical, extra parts and labour content.

Its got to the point now where the cars just arrive and we are left to it.
Customers know they will get good value for money, top quality work and they are kept informed every step of the way discussing options/budgets in each area of the car so after the initial quotes/estimates the customer still has alot of input.

Rob


----------



## NZRB30 (Jul 21, 2007)

*NZPC*

Hey Rob,

When can we expect to see the bomber on tv here in NZ?

Dan


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Here's another preview put on youtube recently.

YouTube - Performance Car TV Episode 5 RIPS GT-R Skyline

The full story will be on this Thursday night I'm told and I'll get a copy shortly.

Rob


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Niiiice


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

Rob - you drove it through mud! shame on you!:banned: 

can't wait to see the full feature opcorn:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

the roads near you look pretty cool...


----------

